# Stuck at Powering up after cron reboots



## a4wanman (Jun 21, 2005)

Found one other post similar to this one (chippyt on 3-16), but with no suggestions. 

When I Zippered my DVR7000 with the January version, I selected the option to reboot the Tivo with CRON. After reboots, the tivo stays on the "Welcome. Powering up..." screen. I see this situation on Mondays and Thursdays.

After unplugging and then powering back up, the unit works fine until the next reboot.

Any suggestions? Where are the CRON logs stored? 


Background info: Philips DVR7000 is from DVR4ME offer. I purchase a Hitachi 160GB drive and installed the image purchased from Weaknees.

I have a RCA DVR40 that I upgraded to a Seagate 160GB drive using the mfsbackup/restore command to expand the drive. I Zippered is with a version I downloaded in December. This tivo is working as expected. I believe I also selected the option to reboot with CRON.


----------



## chippyt (Jan 17, 2002)

As you read, I was having the same problem. I finally decided to uninstall the tweaks, download the newest tweak.sh package and reinstalled. So far, it has worked and is rebooting properly via cron. I have a HDVR2 with the 160GB Hitachi drive that you mentioned. Not sure what caused it because my other HDVR2s were working fine and one of them had the same Hitachi drive.

Good Luck.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

If you have two tivos, and one is acting strangely, you can also copy the root filesystem from the good one to the bad one with dd. Like this:

dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hdb4

This will keep your shows. I occasionally use this technique when I'm out of troubleshooting ideas, and the next step is a complete re-image.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

rbautch said:


> If you have two tivos, and one is acting strangely, you can also copy the root filesystem from the good one to the bad one with dd. Like this:
> 
> dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hdb4
> 
> This will keep your shows. I occasionally use this technique when I'm out of troubleshooting ideas, and the next step is a complete re-image.


I tried this without success. I now have a boot loop. Should I 'dd' other partitions as well? Thanks.


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

This happens to me too, on only one of my DTiVos. But it only happens sporadically (maybe 25% of the scheduled cron reboots). They're running the same build of the enhancement script. Is there anything I can check?

I see the original post was almost a year ago. That makes me think the enhancements don't have anything to do with the problem.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

You might try rerunning tweak to update the enhancements (Might have to run tweak_uninstall first). There has been a lot of tweaks to tweak in the last year. 

Note: I'm not sure of the state of the successes with the HR-10-250's, there seemed to be some issues for a while, but it seems to have slowed down a bit so that might be over. so if you have an HR-10 you might want to check with others before retweaking.


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

My HR10s are hacked manually (and I did a lot of the initial beta work on the Zipper)... no problems there. My non-HD DTiVos are "tweaked". I haven't had the time to keep up with all the revisions over the last 8 months or so.

I'm not sure if I want to mess with the one that works, but maybe I'll try to re-tweak them, and copy the root file system from the "good" one if that doesn't help.


----------

